# Introducing Cockatiels



## AshJD94 (Sep 2, 2015)

I have a 5 month old cockatiel, Oli, who the breeder informs me is male, but I believe he is female. Either way, I am thinking about getting another cockatiel (male) so Oli has a buddy.

I'm aware of the process of introducing tiels, i.e. having them in separate cages at first and introduce them in neutral territory etc. I just have a few questions regarding the situation if anyone could help please:

1) I've had Oli for 2 months, but he/she has already bonded with me and is tame. Is this a good time to get another cockatiel and introduce them, or should I wait a bit longer?

2) I want them to eventually share a cage (if they become friends) and I will purchase a large cage big enough for both. So should I keep Oli in his current cage and put the new cockatiel in the large one, then eventually introduce Oli to the large cage. Or should I put the new tiel in Oli's old cage, and upgrade Oli to the large one until they can both share it?

3) Oli is a hand-reared tiel from a breeder. I plan on getting the new tiel from my local pet store (as they've just got in some adorable tiels), and there are no local breeders with cockatiels at the moment. Will this be OK? I'm aware taming the new tiel will be a much longer process as they aren't hand-reared, but I'm hoping it will learn from Oli and see that I'm no threat 

4) Oli has a large perch where he spends most of his outside-cage time. Will he be territorial over it if I introduce a new tiel, or will he allow the new tiel to share it?

5) I have been at home all day for the past few weeks which has allowed me to bond with Oli, as he will spend 6-10 hours a day out of his cage and sat with me. I start my new full time job in 2 weeks, during which I will be out of the house 8am-6pm every weekday. Should I get a new tiel now, to allow 2 weeks to get used to me, or wait until I start my new job so that he spends most of the day getting used to Oli?

6) Will getting a new tiel make Oli less interactive and reliant on me? As currently he will scream if left alone, and lets out a heart-breaking cry when I leave the room. Although I find Oli's clingy-ness cute most of the time, sometimes it's hard to leave him alone when I have other stuff to do.

7) I have even been considering getting a budgie as a friend for Oli, as I've never owned a budgie and think they're also cute! I've read that it's not recommended to keep tiels and budgies in the same cage, and that budgies tend to 'annoy' cockatiels because tiels are more laid back and want to play less often. Any thoughts?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> 1) I've had Oli for 2 months, but he/she has already bonded with me and is tame. Is this a good time to get another cockatiel and introduce them, or should I wait a bit longer?
> 
> 2) I want them to eventually share a cage (if they become friends) and I will purchase a large cage big enough for both. So should I keep Oli in his current cage and put the new cockatiel in the large one, then eventually introduce Oli to the large cage. Or should I put the new tiel in Oli's old cage, and upgrade Oli to the large one until they can both share it?
> 
> ...


1. The best time to get a tiel is whenever you feel you are ready for another. When my hubby and I first got into tiels, we started off with two. So if you feel you and Oli are ready, go for it.

2.The best idea for this is to buy another small cage to keep the new bird in for quarantine and introduce them both to the new, bigger cage together. This way, neither one can claim the bigger cage as theirs. Tiels aren't necessarily territorial but would you like to have your little brother shoved into your room and locked in there with you all the time? It's best if neither one is in the new cage before the other.

3. During the quarantine period (2-4 weeks depending on what you have available) you can start working with the new bird, allowing it to bond to you. Once you introduce them, continuing to spend alone time with the new bird will continue the bonding process.

4. He may be territorial. You wont know until you try. And if he is a male and goes through the bratty teenage phase, he for sure will be territorial of it. You'll just have to provide another spot for the new bird to hang out.

5. That depends on why you are getting a new tiel. Never ever get a new bird for your current bird. That always turns out badly. The new bird bonds to your tiel but wants nothing to do with you and you become distressed or disappointed. Always get a new tiel for yourself, and put as much effort into it as you did the first. You can get the new lil guy whenever you want, you just need to realize that it may be harder to work with it after you start work.

6. He may not cry for you as much but that doesn't mean you will lose your bond. My husband went a little bird crazy and brought home several birds after our original four, but my Cinnamon, the first tiel I picked out, never once abandoned me. She always wanted to be near me. My hubby said the only time she came out of her nest box when she was laying was when I came home from work so that I could take her out and hold her. Your bond will be fine.

7. I wouldn't do it. I'm not a huge fan of budgies in the first place. They tend to be mean and bossy. There are the select few that aren't, as there always are exceptions to the rule, but I would never trust a budgie and tiel alone together. My brother in law had budgies and they were never nice to my birds. If you are going to get a friend for your tiel, it's best to stick to another tiel.

One thing I want to remind you of...quarantine. It seems to me that you weren't planning on doing it and I just want to toss out there that quarantine is very important. New birds can carry illnesses that don't come out until they are stressed from being moved. These illnesses can pass to your bird and make him sick too. It's best to keep a new bird separated from your original bird for at least two weeks before introducing them. Hope this helped!!


----------



## AshJD94 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you very much for the info Roxy, I appreciate it! I think I am going to give it a bit more thought until I'm absolutely sure I want another one. I love birds, especially cockatiels, but truth be told I'm worried I may not have the time to spend with the new one just yet so its probably not meant to be right now.

I know I forgot to mention quarantine, but don't worry I'm fully aware 

Thanks again!


----------

